# Stronger Squats



## Concreteguy (Apr 9, 2018)

[ame]https://youtu.be/m9dgsV90alU[/ame]


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

Cool vid! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

Great vid!


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

nice vid thanks


----------



## nspaletta (Jan 8, 2019)

Smolov will build a huge squat as well...and test you to your absolute fullest


----------



## Deltz123 (Jan 19, 2019)

I like jeff, not a dumb guy


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 20, 2019)

Yup, Nippard knows his stuff, smart kid...


----------



## Victory (Jul 24, 2019)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Yup, Nippard knows his stuff, smart kid...



:yeahthat:

He puts out some great videos. This video is no different.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 2, 2019)

Wish I could squat again but my body just wont allow it any longer.
Cool video though.


----------



## Viking (Aug 14, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> Wish I could squat again but my body just wont allow it any longer.
> Cool video though.



It's the same for me. I still squat but I don't go heavy. I wish I could load up the bar like in the past.


----------



## davidg (Apr 27, 2021)

Cool video, I love this technique and execution. I think you can try it while I'm looking for my technique, thanks for a video like this.


----------

